# Root Ball and Block sticks



## stickwithdave

Blackthorn root ball sticks, these are from root suckers that grow out from a Blackthorn thicket. When searching for sticks in a thicket also look up as you can often cut out block sticks. When I season root or block sticks I stand them up with the block or root ball on the ground, it keeps it cooler and it is allowed to dry slower and avoid any cracking or shaking. Leave roots and blocks longer than you need, they can be shortened after they are seasoned in about three years.

With block sticks don't just think about them as a knob stick. Look at your block and the angle the stick comes out, then try carving something out of the block.

The Pheasant is carved from a Blackthorn block.

The Wood Cock is carved from a Hazel block.

Dave


----------



## Batakali

More great advice. One day I hope to have the skill for carving.


----------



## cobalt

its bad enougth just cutting blackthorn let alone getting the root ball shred your clothes to bits

getting permission to cut shanks isn't always easy

but they look good very well straightened . yet to carve antler

This is my 1st attempt to carve horn I will go back to it to see if I can improve it as its pretty crude looking back on it now

sorry wrong section to put it in


----------

